# Blooming Den. laevifolium



## goods (Apr 25, 2012)

I've had this species fora little less than a year now, so I've never bloomed one or seen one in bloom for that matter. I noticed my plant had the "new" growths coming out of leafless pseudobulbs. I know this plant blooms from the old leafless bulbs, so I'm guessing these are buds. What do you guys think?





[/url]
IMAG0210 by goods82, on Flickr[/IMG]

It's the purplish structure in the center of the photo and the other growth just above and to the left.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 25, 2012)

They are buds!

Paphman910


----------



## koshki (Apr 25, 2012)

How exciting!


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes buds!!!!

Mine is currently in bloom. And when it begins, very difficult to stop it!


----------

